# Selecting a decent 2.1 speaker with rich bass output within 4.5k



## quicky008 (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm interested in buying a decent 2.1 speaker system for my pc primarily for listening to music-currently i have a set of creative speakers which are not capable of producing deep,punchy bass-therefore i'd like to replace them with another system which has reasonably powerful bass output that doesn't distort or crackle even at higher volume levels.After researching considerably i have shortlisted 2 speakers which fulfill my requirements,viz Sony SRS D9 and Samsung HW-H20.

However i'm confused over which one to buy-both cost nearly the same and their feature set is also more or less identical,therefore i can't quite decide which one would be better choice among the 2.Some reviewers have suggested that sony's bass output is really impressive and so its somewhat better than samsung in this respect,but i'm not sure whether that is actually true or not.So can someone suggest which one should i buy,taking my requirements into consideration?

Ps my budget is Rs 4500.


----------



## AudioGeek (Jun 12, 2016)

In a good audio system always neutrality,clarity & transparency is a must. Upto 5K, it's advised to go for F&D.

A110, A520, A521 models are very good. They are linear, but sub-woofer is very powerful, if the whole system is tuned properly.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 13, 2016)

AudioGeek said:


> In a good audio system always neutrality,clarity & transparency is a must. Upto 5K, it's advised to go for F&D.
> 
> A110, A520, A521 models are very good. They are linear, but sub-woofer is very powerful, if the whole system is tuned properly.



Thanks but i'm not interested in F&D.Although the bass output of some of their 2.1 speakers is quite good,i've observed that they tend to distort when the volume is turned up.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 13, 2016)

quicky008 said:


> I'm interested in buying a decent 2.1 speaker system for my pc primarily for listening to music-currently i have a set of creative speakers which are not capable of producing deep,punchy bass-therefore i'd like to replace them with another system which has reasonably powerful bass output that doesn't distort or crackle even at higher volume levels.After researching considerably i have shortlisted 2 speakers which fulfill my requirements,viz Sony SRS D9 and Samsung HW-H20.
> 
> However i'm confused over which one to buy-both cost nearly the same and their feature set is also more or less identical,therefore i can't quite decide which one would be better choice among the 2.Some reviewers have suggested that sony's bass output is really impressive and so its somewhat better than samsung in this respect,but i'm not sure whether that is actually true or not.So can someone suggest which one should i buy,taking my requirements into consideration?
> 
> Pls my budget is Rs 4500.



F&D F550X 2.1 Computer Speakers -4029.


Link:Buy F&D F550X 2.1 Computer Speakers - Black Online at Best Price in India - Snapdeal


----------



## Minion (Jun 13, 2016)

Amazon.in: Buy LOGITECH MULTIMEDIA 2.1 SPEAKER Z443 Online at Low Prices in India | Logitech Reviews &amp; Rating


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 14, 2016)

Neither the logitech nor the F&D speaker was available at any of the local electronics stores at my place,so i had to settle for the sony D9.However i'm facing a bit of a problem with it-it has a fairly big woofer and due to acute shortage of space in my room i have placed it on a stool right next to my pc, ie my pc's case and the woofer have been kept side by side on the same stool with a gap of about 3 cms between them.But the thing that worries me is that the subwoofer is not magnetically shielded and tends to vibrate quite a bit while playing music-can that potentially cause any kind of damage to the internal components of my pc,especially the HDDs?Is it safe to keep the subwoofer right next to the pc or do i need to maintain sufficient gap between them to prevent any possible problems from occurring?


----------

